Ask HN: What day to day tasks do you automate? - JunaidBhai
======
15DCFA8F
I have a script called update-my-things.sh, which updates my Python’s pipsi
scripts, my Python’s pew virtualenvs, my Rust toolchains, my VMs, my local
software Git mirrors, etc.

All stitched together in (bad) Bash.

~~~
JunaidBhai
This seems interesting. How often do you use this script? and is there any
other part that you failed or found very boring?

On a side-note; I loved sandspiel.

~~~
15DCFA8F
> How often do you use this script?

I run once in a couple of days. Didn't automate the execution of this "meta-
script" because I don't want it to run whenever I am using the resources its
updating.

> is there any other part that you failed or found very boring

Yes, the VM updating part. Starting each VM, waiting for them to start,
updating packages via apt-get, stopping, waiting for them to stop. This was
boring and done on trial and error until it just works now.

> I loved sandspiel

I am not the author, just saw on lobste.rs and reposted here because I loved
it too! All credits go to this guy:
[https://github.com/MaxBittker](https://github.com/MaxBittker)

------
aaossa
I like to rotate my desktop background regularly, so I wrote a small script to
download the daily image from a known website and save it in a folder. Then my
OS picks up a random image from that folder each minute and set it up as
background image

------
Crazyontap
I have a small PHP script that crawls a daily deals forum for my list of
keywords and sends me an email if there is any title matching it. Has helped
me saved a lot of money :)

------
nunez
Updating story progress on JIRA

~~~
0x54MUR41
It seems interesting. How does your script to do that?

